# Roll Your Own Prop Controller with PICAXE



## hpropman

> Moderator Note: Moved from the "Prop Controller Comparison" thread. The PIC microcontroller derserves to have its own thread for discussion.





asterix0 said:


> I've considered trying one of these: http://makezine.com/controller/


Ouch - for that kind of money you can make over 20 picaxe controllers. it is a kit that needs to be soldered anyway. The biggest obstacle standing in the way of a homegrown controller like a picaxe seems to the pc board. I am waiting for the new 20X2 chip to be released (nice specs) so that I can design a controller board around that chip. it has 16 I/O lines 15 of which can be set to either inputs or outputs and a top speed of 64MHZ. All the specs can be seen in the link below. The reason I bring this up is that is case anyone is interested we can design the controller and then have the pc boards made up for us. it would cost us about $50 for 3 boards and then cost per board drops the more boards that you order. would you guys be interested in a board that you solder yourself and have a very powerful controller. I am not looking to make any money off this I would sell the boards to haunt forum members at cost plus shipping. what does everyone think?

Here is the link to the new boards. The 28X2 and the 40X2 are already available.

http://www.rev-ed.co.uk/docs/picaxex2.pdf


----------



## robp790

*Picaxe*

I would certainly be interested. I like the Picaxe chip for its ease of use. It the conversion of common routines for a Prop1 or Prop2 to a Picaxe version that I have nbot seen done - Yet!


----------



## asterix0

"The reason I bring this up is that is case anyone is interested we can design the controller and then have the pc boards made up for us. it would cost us about $50 for 3 boards and then cost per board drops the more boards that you order. would you guys be interested in a board that you solder yourself and have a very powerful controller.


How hard would the soldering be? Do you have a preliminary design?


----------



## hpropman

asterix0 said:


> "The reason I bring this up is that is case anyone is interested we can design the controller and then have the pc boards made up for us. it would cost us about $50 for 3 boards and then cost per board drops the more boards that you order. would you guys be interested in a board that you solder yourself and have a very powerful controller.
> 
> How hard would the soldering be? Do you have a preliminary design?


Soldering it not that hard. After you have made a few practice solder joints you should be able to handle it. As for a design right now I was thinking of a board that would use the 20X2 with 16 I/O pins and a some servo connectors, I would also include a voltage regulator so that you can use multiple voltage sources and the programing interface. I do not think that we would need anything else. Did I miss anything that you might want to include? I was thinking of a basic controller like a prop 1 / 2 so that people can have access to the picaxe chip that might not otherwise do so.


----------



## asterix0

Are you planning to include a high current driver?


----------



## hpropman

I forgot about that. we can drop a ULN2803A driver chip into the board that would give you 8 high current outputs (500ma per output). anything more than that would require an external transistor or FET.


----------



## fritz42_male

I'm just beginning a write up on creating a low cost prop controller. I'm basing it on the entry level Picaxe 08M. Initially I'll be using the 08M project board but I'm just finishing the design of a custom adaptable board. 

I'm aiming to keep the price as low as possible so there won't be any on-board power regulation - there will be an external regulator with a daisy chain option to run multiple boards off one supply.


----------



## hpropman

fritz42_male said:


> I'm just beginning a write up on creating a low cost prop controller. I'm basing it on the entry level Picaxe 08M. Initially I'll be using the 08M project board but I'm just finishing the design of a custom adaptable board.
> 
> I'm aiming to keep the price as low as possible so there won't be any on-board power regulation - there will be an external regulator with a daisy chain option to run multiple boards off one supply.


You should check out this guys website he has some nice boards. He writes for nuts and volts and servo magazine.

http://www.jrhackett.net/pcboards.shtml


----------



## fritz42_male

Thanks for the link. However, my aims are specific to Prop control and those boards are a bit generic. My requirement was for a small simple board that was very adaptable. The attached pic is of the almost finished board.

Features are:

Optional Offboard Power or onboard Power. Onboard is either a battery pack on a PP9 Connector or a CR2032 Button Cell.

Offboard Power In AND daisy chain Power Out. 2 Pin or Screw Terminal

Data connectors can be 3 pin Servo Compatible or Screw Terminal

The 18 Pin socket can be either straight linked for driving Solid Sate Relays, Have a Resistor Pack for driving servos or a ULN2803A for higher current drive requirement. The basic component count is very low.

Daisy Chain option for Sync signal to activate other VLCs

If I order 100 boards I can get them down to $4-$5 US for the bare board. Components excluding the Picaxe 08M would be about $2-$3

Overall, this controller should cost less than $15!

http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/4977/vlcrev2.png


----------



## fritz42_male

I'll make the board design available as an Express PCB file for thos who can make their own boards.

Also on the cards are a sound amplifier to take a mic or line input - this should allow for a Scary Terry style servo driver. Also a thunder/lightning controller.

I'm also looking at the sound recorder chips (Winbond style) although if I can find a decent little MP3 player, this may be unnecessary.

I envisage that the add-on boards will either stand vertically on the 3 pin connectors or be daisy chained via a servo extension cable.

Anyone interested?


----------



## hpropman

That is more or less what I was thinking except for the 20X2 if it ever comes out. The reason I gave you that link to the those boards is to give you some ideas. perhaps using something that that as a daughter board that could plug into different boards that has the interface circuitry. For example a board with servo connections and a ULN2803A chip or a board with SS relays. you get the idea. the core brain board could plug into various interface configuration boards for a versatile system. I have already designed a sound board around the 08M my preamp section still needs a little testing but it works great. Also place a .01uf cap for each chip on the board right at the chip power pins. this eliminates glitchy chip behavior. I would love to work with you on this.


----------



## fritz42_male

Sounds good to me Propman - I'd love to collaborate.

I've redesigned the board to take either the 08M or the 14M chips. The rest of the board remains similar except there are now 'plain' input pins on the left of the chip along with the socket for the resistor or darlington array on the right. Although the 14M is adaptable to turn inputs into outputs and vice versa.

The board size has gone up a little but not much. 

I dislike relying on one big processor handling all the tasks - I much prefer to have discrete boards each performing their own little task set but maybe managed by a bigger unit so what you are suggesting sounds fine.

I see one board triggering on IR, another playing sound files, another controlling sound to jaw movement, another doing sound to lightning and so on. With each board costing under $15, it would still be quite inexpensive. At the moment, the highest cost is from solid state relays - I managed to pick up some cheap AC 240V 4A ones on ebay at $3 each but trying to get DC ones at a similar price seems impossible - the only ones I can find are $20+

If you use Express PCB I'll send you my layout file - maybe you can suggest some improvements.

Cheers


----------



## fritz42_male

Hey, perhaps we should come up with a bus network for controlling the whole haunt!

We'd need a cool name for it first. lol

DeathChannel?
CorpseNet?


----------



## Dead Things

I bought my first controller this year (a picoboo F104) and it worked very well for the prop but I could see it's limitations. I am intrigued by the picaxe and know that I could build a workable circuit if I had the guidance. I get the concept, but I'm not sure what hardware is required beyond a beginner kit, relays and a sound board. EFX-TEK looks incredible but would it be overkill for a newbie to controllers?


----------



## hpropman

I started with the Peter Anderson board with the 08M, I would recomend that you start with his board or his breadboad kit:

http://www.phanderson.com/picaxe/

this one is nice also a great way to get started. Add some resistors and a few leds and start playing. You can add/salvage other components as you learn the basic language. maybe a few transistors, a pot or two, a relay, a few diodes, and a small hobby motor. A multimeter is also a must have for any prop builder.

http://world-educational-services.info/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=23

Please do not be afraid to ask questions, download and read the picaxe manuals everything you need to know is in there. There is also a link on my web page for a free electronics course.


----------



## Dr Morbius

hpropman said:


> I started with the Peter Anderson board with the 08M, I would recomend that you start with his board or his breadboad kit:
> 
> http://www.phanderson.com/picaxe/
> 
> this one is nice also a great way to get started. Add some resistors and a few leds and start playing. You can add/salvage other components as you learn the basic language. maybe a few transistors, a pot or two, a relay, a few diodes, and a small hobby motor. A multimeter is also a must have for any prop builder.
> 
> http://world-educational-services.info/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=23
> 
> Please do not be afraid to ask questions, download and read the picaxe manuals everything you need to know is in there. There is also a link on my web page for a free electronics course.


On Peter Andersons site, it looks like the USB/Serial Preassembled board he links to is broken. Do you know of another direct link? Or does he provide one? I didn;t see anywhere where he does though.


----------



## hpropman

here is the paypal link for the 08M:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...248354cf50881e4ea372b2a42d76305e03018dc2a2bc7

The 14M

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...248354cf50881e4ea372b2a42d76305e03018dc2a2bc7

and the 20X2

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...248354cf50881e4ea372b2a42d76305e03018dc2a2bc7


----------



## DarkLore

hpropman said:


> here is the paypal link...


Note - Those links don't work for me.


----------



## hpropman

DarkLore said:


> Note - Those links don't work for me.


Are you at work? They may be blocking the web site from the firewall. Try it from home or try a different browser I like Firefox. You can download it at Mozilla.com much better and more secure than IE


----------



## fritz42_male

hpropman said:


> Are you at work? They may be blocking the web site from the firewall. Try it from home or try a different browser I like Firefox. You can download it at Mozilla.com much better and more secure than IE


They don't work for me either?


----------



## hpropman

I think they picked up my paypal account info - you should be able to click on the paypal button on his page and it should come up.

http://www.phanderson.com/picaxe/


----------



## joker

Me either....no firewall and using Firefox


----------



## hpropman

He also has an ebay store

http://stores.ebay.com/PHAnderson-Electronics


----------



## fritz42_male

hpropman said:


> I think they picked up my paypal account info - you should be able to click on the paypal button on his page and it should come up.
> 
> http://www.phanderson.com/picaxe/


That's OK just PM me your Paypal account id and password....


----------



## hpropman

fritz42_male said:


> That's OK just PM me your Paypal account id and password....


sure as soon as I hit the lottery and then gifts for everyone!


----------



## Dead Things

Anybody used this unit?
http://world-educational-services.info/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=23


----------



## fritz42_male

Hmmm. I don't see the point in embedding a USB interface on the picaxe board - just increases the cost for nothing.

I think you would be better off with a basic 08M project board or a Kiwi board.

Thanks for the link though - they have other stuff on there that might be handy.


----------



## hpropman

Dead Things said:


> Anybody used this unit?
> http://world-educational-services.info/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=23


If your computer does not have a serial port then it is needed. It is primarily used for a teaching tool until you start to build your own circuits either on a breadboard, a modified Picaxe board, or your own etched circuited board. It is cheaper than purchasing The USB cable from Rev Ed but you will eventually need to purchase one of the Rev Ed cables once you start building your own controllers or build your own cable.

I was not going to announce this yet because it is very early in the writing but I started a book on using the Picaxe for props. The title is "Using the Picaxe Microcontroller To Control Props and Holiday Displays" I only have the first few chapters written so far. I will let you guys see an early copy once I have all the basic information complete and the appendixes done. Here is the Table of contents so far. It may change or might move a few things around but this is pretty much how the book will go. Please feel free to add comments or suggestions as I want this to be a group project. Please let me know If you think that I missed anything or something you think I should change. Once the book is done it will be freely available to anyone. It will be our contribution back to haunt community. Ignore the page numbers they are just placeholders until other chapters are written.

Table of contents

Who this book is for	3
What is the Picaxe	4
How to get started with the Picaxe	5
Programming the Picaxe	15
A note about circuit building	17
How to solder	17
Working with breadboards	17
Working with proto boards	17
Etching your own circuit boards	17
Working with batteries	17
Building the 7805 - 5 volt regulator circuit	17
How to use a Picaxe input	17
All about relays	17
Working with transistors and mosfets	17
Electric motor control	17
All about Servos	17
The Picaxe 08M Controller	17
The Picaxe 014M Controller	17
The Picaxe 20M/20X2 Controllers	17
The Pressure Mat	17
The Beam Break Detector	17
The Motion Sensor	17
Single Relay Switch Control	17
Dual Relay Switch Control	17
Sound circuits and talking heads	17
Putting it all together	17
Projects	17
Random Head Movement	17
Sound to servo	17
Fading Eyes	17
Glowing Footsteps	17
Using the Vmusic module	17
Prop Dropper	17
Pneumatic Popup	17
Pop Top Head Scream	17
Hacking Toys	17
I Want Candy	18
Hacking existing props	18
Joking Skeletons	18
Were to go from here	18
Appendix A - Build you own programming cable	18
Appendix B - using the breadboard adapter with the 08M, 14M, 20M/X	18


----------



## dionicia

Woo hoo. I can't wait to read it hpropman. I'm still learning about controllers so this will come in handy.


----------



## fritz42_male

The book idea is brilliant. Keep us posted. If I can contribute, let me know.


----------



## Dead Things

That would be excellent hpropman. I know that I'm like alot of the haunters out there, I can build it if I have the guidance. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jaybo

Can't wait to see this! I've got a 08 starter kit on order and have been reading everything I can find on picaxes.


----------



## fritz42_male

You won't regret it mate. Cheap and addictive - not many things like that around!


----------



## jabberwocky

Anyone thought of producing(creating) a board that can be programmed "picoboo" style?
Id love something like this.
Relay or servo control that I can just record and go.
It seems that for you guys, this could be a simple build....................... so any takers?


----------



## DarkLore

jabberwocky said:


> Anyone thought of producing(creating) a board that can be programmed "picoboo" style?
> Id love something like this.
> Relay or servo control that I can just record and go.
> It seems that for you guys, this could be a simple build....................... so any takers?


The board I show in Frankenstein's Briefcase, the EZ-8 from efx-tek, is a button banger board.

It's really not that hard to use. When I first hooked it up to the wiring, I didn't have any software driving it. I ran the sound and "banged" out a version of the program by simply pressing buttons. I did this for each of the channels and played it back. It was good...but not precise enough for following the beat of the music. So, my prop proven out, I completed the prop and then hooked it up to Vixen to program it again without buttons.

The biggest differences - the picoboo boards have built in sound and relays....depending upon the product. But limited on the number of channels and the length of the sound. I love the F-104/F-105 controllers because they have sound and relay. It's just that two outputs is a bit limiting and their 4 channel controller is pricey.

In the case of my briefcase prop...I have control over more activity. And it can be programmed via software. The unfortunately part - the cost. The board itself is about $100...but doesn't have sound or relays. I have to add an audio controller or other way to get sound. And I have to buy relays. If I want to use their solid state relays...I have expense of that board plus relays. It adds up.

Therefore...a picoboo type product, as well as the nerve center from Monster Guts, would be a good place to start...if it can satisfy the full need.

(sorry for the rapid typing...I'm in a hurry. Hopefully I stated that all clearly.)


----------



## DarkLore

As for controlling servos that way...I started controlling servos with a servo controller from servocity. It's darn easy to make them move and record and play back. Imediate feedback. Again, the play/recorder was pricey. Eventually, I started following the picaxe threads and built one of the cheap little controllers. It's actually not as hard as you might think. I used the picaxe to control three different servo controlled props in my first year display.

Note -_ last year, I never soldered a controller of my own. I started with Otaku's motor controller. Later I soldered together some picaxe controllers. That was quite easy. I know more now from diving in then I would have otherwise. If any of you want some help, check the local events and make-n-take groups._


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm looking forward to the book, as I too am diving head first into stand alone prop controllers.


----------



## Jaybo

fritz42_male said:


> You won't regret it mate. Cheap and addictive - not many things like that around!


Finally had time to sit down and actually play with my Micro-080 USB 08M Starter Kit last night. I've never been so happy to blink an LED! My wife looked at me like I was stark raving mad when I ran out into the gargare saying, "I made it blink! I made it blink!" 

I need to thank Dark Lore for letting me use his Picaxe-08 Protoboard while waiting on my kit to arrive in the mail. (I had issues with the USPS losing items).


----------



## fritz42_male

Excellent Jaybo.

Trust me - if your wife looks at you now, can you imagine her face when you get that 3 axis Picaxe controlled skull talking and you start yelling 'It lives! It lives'

I'm not familiar with the Micro-o80 - who does it?

If you are getting into Picaxe, then have a look at the Kiwi boards - you can prototype on a breadboard then build on the actual board. I'm using these as the basis for a new controller.

http://www.kei.co.nz/A000273_KiwiPatch Data Sheet.htm

Cheap and good.


----------



## hpropman

Great news Jaybo! You guys are on your way to a new level of prop control. work on the book is progressing I will releasing a early release soon that will have all the info to get started with the Picaxe. That should hopefully hold you guys until I can get some of the other chapters written. Hey Fritz I have not tried this board yet maybe you can put something together about your boards so that I can add it into the book. Also do we have any photographers out there. I am having a little trouble taking pictures of the circuits without them coming blurry and also shadows. I purchased a small tabletop tripod which should help. Any tips on taking pictures of small items, light placement etc. I may try taking them outside or by a window to take advantage of natural light.


----------



## hpropman

Here is a site with a lot of pictures. I do not see the board for sale in the US and it is not worth the shipping charges unless I order a lot of them.


----------



## Dr Morbius

hpropman said:


> Here is a site with a lot of pictures. I do not see the board for sale in the US and it is not worth the shipping charges unless I order a lot of them.


Ahem.................Link?


----------



## hpropman

Dr Morbius said:


> Ahem.................Link?


sorry about that I must have been tired last night. :redfacien:

http://picasaweb.google.com/picaxe/KiwiPatchPrototypingBoard#


----------



## fritz42_male

Hey hpropman, 

Have a word with Liam Beale of Acronum.com - I'm sure he'll be able to do some cheap postage for you. Heck, You could put 2 in an envelope with ordinary international letter postage and it would probably get through.

I'd be happy to come up with some bits for the book. I'm not getting much time on props n stuff at the moment due to 'normal' home duties but I'll be back on it shortly.

Re photography, choose macro mode on your camera, use some fluroescent bulbs in holders around the item you are shooting and don't get too close - use the zoom feature if necessary.


----------



## hpropman

fritz42_male said:


> Hey hpropman,
> 
> Have a word with Liam Beale of Acronum.com - I'm sure he'll be able to do some cheap postage for you. Heck, You could put 2 in an envelope with ordinary international letter postage and it would probably get through.
> 
> I'd be happy to come up with some bits for the book. I'm not getting much time on props n stuff at the moment due to 'normal' home duties but I'll be back on it shortly.
> 
> Re photography, choose macro mode on your camera, use some fluroescent bulbs in holders around the item you are shooting and don't get too close - use the zoom feature if necessary.


Hey Fritz thanks for the info I got a PM for Darklore that said pretty much the same thing. I was playing around with the camera on the new mini tripod this morning by the window and an extra light with macro mode and using the timer to avoid any button movement. It works a lot better and I got some great shots. If it was warmer I would have taken it outside.


----------



## Jaybo

fritz42_male said:


> Excellent Jaybo.
> 
> Trust me - if your wife looks at you now, can you imagine her face when you get that 3 axis Picaxe controlled skull talking and you start yelling 'It lives! It lives'
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Micro-o80 - who does it?
> 
> If you are getting into Picaxe, then have a look at the Kiwi boards - you can prototype on a breadboard then build on the actual board. I'm using these as the basis for a new controller.
> 
> http://www.kei.co.nz/A000273_KiwiPatch Data Sheet.htm
> 
> Cheap and good.


Here is where I got the Micro-080 USB board:
http://world-educational-services.info/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=23

That Kiwi board actually looks pretty cool too!


----------



## fritz42_male

Jaybo said:


> Here is where I got the Micro-080 USB board:
> http://world-educational-services.info/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=23
> 
> That Kiwi board actually looks pretty cool too!


Not bad at all but I think I prefer having the USB cable and sticking with the serial comms system - the boards are a fair amount cheaper.


----------



## Jaybo

hpropman said:


> Here is a site with a lot of pictures. I do not see the board for sale in the US and it is not worth the shipping charges unless I order a lot of them.


FYI, it looks like Peter Anderson now has the Kiwi boards that Fritz was talking about.

Looks like a quick way to build a project.


----------



## hpropman

cool thanks for the update will have to order some


----------



## jdsteel82

HA HA HA!!! By the Power of Picaxe! I love these little things! So powerful for how easy it is!

Checked out your site hpropman! Books looking good so far! Hope we can get more on the Picaxe bandwagon!


----------



## scream1973

Picaxe question.. I have a 5v regulated power supply i can supply the chip with this right as well as taking a lead off for the servos?


----------



## hpropman

Yes as long as the supply is not more that 5 volts. Make sure that you put a meter on it and measure it. Also if you are going to use it for the servos as well you will need a capacitor or two. First how many servos and will they all be used at the same time? What is the current rating of the power supply? Is the power supply a wall wart type or a real power supply? If your power supply is not the wall wart type that it will already have some capacitors so then I would just add a .01uf cap as close to the Picaxe power leads as possible so that the chip stays stable when the servos kick in and the power drops from the servos suddenly kicking on. If the power supply is the wall wart type then I would add a 220uf or a 470uf electrolytic cap to the power lines to help keep the power stable. The caps act like reserve batteries to keep the power as flat or as close to 5 volts as possible when different parts of the circuit or a motor or servo start to move.


----------



## scream1973

Thanks hpropman.. Its a wallwart style power supply.
Its just a single servo. Its a 2A power supply it was orignally for a cisco wireless phone. I'll look at getting a few caps to take care of that.


----------



## hpropman

Please check that voltage I had a regulated 5 volt wall wart that fried one of my 08Ms. My fingerprint is now permanently etched onto the top of the chip. Anything more than 5.2 volts is too high.


----------



## JonnyMac

It is never a good idea to trust a "regulated" wal-wart. At the very least, you should drop a resistor/zener combo in front of your circuit to limit to voltage into the PICAXE.


----------



## scream1973

it outputs 5.02V .. So what would i use for values for the zenier thingy..
http://www.reuk.co.uk/Zener-Diode-Voltage-Regulator.htm
Since its outputting 5.02V according to my meter


----------



## JeffHaas

hpropman, how's the book coming?


----------



## Otaku

JonnyMac said:


> It is never a good idea to trust a "regulated" wal-wart. At the very least, you should drop a resistor/zener combo in front of your circuit to limit to voltage into the PICAXE.


I'll second the use of an on-board regulator (LM7805) when working with IC's and CMOS devices. I always use 0.1uF decoupling caps on both sides of the 7805 (prevents oscillation). Also. make sure that the power source is at least 3VDC above whatever regulator you're using.


----------



## niblique71

Are there a Picaxe Kits available??? Something that we novices could buy that has all the parts and instructions as a complete package so that we could run 3 servos?? or two selenoid valves?? or a combo?? I know this thing is extremely flexible and you can add many extras to the circuits to do a lot of things. Does anyone have a common project they can reccomend that I or a group could start with a nice final result?? (eg 3-axis skull but probably simpler, like a pneumatic prop). I'd love to start my first picaxe project this year. Unfortunately I don't have the time to do a heathkit style project where you are really learning everything about your project through every single step. I will eventually learn what I need to learn, but the process is too slow for those of us that just want the chip and components to work and to do what we want them to do.

I think the jist of what I'm asking is: Is there a simple project that would be a good first project for newbies that is well documented and relatively easy to build and program that will actually controll something for halloween other than just music? Or a complete picaxe project including the prop?


----------



## halstaff

Here is the link to my first Picaxe project. It was designed by Fritz42_male and he calls it the VLC prop controller - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17162&highlight=picaxe
The easy to follow instructions are here - http://www.ipprofessional.com.au/VLC%20Servo%20Controller.pdf
I currently use 3 in my haunt with plans to add more including running the 3 head servos in my butler. Here is the link for him - 



This is a great first timer project and you end up with a very useful controller.


----------



## hpropman

JeffHaas said:


> hpropman, how's the book coming?


Its coming slowly but its coming. I have been doing some of the the technical stuff building and testing circuits and purchasing parts and supplies - a little here and a little there so wifey does not complain about the bill. I finally got my hands on the 18M2, some of Ron Hackett's boards and and the Kiwi patch board which will be added to the book as well and the info on the new M2 chips (08M2,14M2, and the 20M2). It is time to start writing again and get the next update out. Hopefully soon


----------



## JeffHaas

Great news. Looking forward to it, especially having example code for the various scenarios in one place.


----------

